# Happy Thanksgiving everyone



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I hope everyone has a safe and happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2003)

Happy Turkey Day to you too, Shawn.It was tough to not eat everything I wanted to, but it was worth it to not feel totally miserable afterwards (we went out).If there were a bloated emoticon here, I would use it....


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Happy Thanksgiving to you!My son prepared a lovely meal. Mom couldn't join us due to her recent stroke, but she got leftovers.Lots to be thankful for this year.







AZ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

AZ, I hope your mom is doing okay.Glad you both had a good thanksgiving.


----------

